# Cannondale 2010 CADD9 5, or 2010 Synapse 5, or 2009 Six 6?



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks to all people posting in the RBR forum. You guys are making my first road bike purchase so much easier with your comments..

Got a great LBS just a few blocks away, and their main brand is the Cannondale. Saw all the other major brands and decided to stick with them. I need to choose between the 3 options in the title, all at $1400 which is the top stretch of my budget. 

I'm muscular/athletic at 5'11" and 185 lbs. Planning to mostly ride 20-40 miles, rarely a casual local race, rarely a short triathlon (not in love with running) and rarely a longer 50+ ride. I'll probably grow out of this bike within 2-3 years and I don't want to spend any upgrade money in this time frame. The bike size will be 56cm for all options.

Do I land myself to a CADD9 5 or a Synapse 5 (both with 105 driveset)? My ego says CADD9 for the performance but don't want to get too uncomfortable either.

In this case, is it worth getting last year's Six frame with Tiagra parts? Beautiful frame but, again, my ego.. For some reason I feel 105 will give me less reason to whine when I'm pushing up a hill on dead legs.

Will appreciate any advice..


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

A lot of people here will tell you to test ride--don't listen! Just buy the one that has the best paint job. 

Seriously, you should try to ride all three. One might speak to you. That said, the CAAD seems like the best match for a "muscular/athletic" person. Great aluminum> okay carbon.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Would say the Six mostly because of how popular it is with magazines and likes of users here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=215036

Who knows, it might be so worthwhile for the component upgrades down the road and make you go against your thought of "growing out of it".


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

id get the synapse if you're looking for all day comfort and not the fastest times down to the second. Synapse has a much more comfortable geometry.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

eakcora said:


> Thanks to all people posting in the RBR forum. You guys are making my first road bike purchase so much easier with your comments..
> 
> Got a great LBS just a few blocks away, and their main brand is the Cannondale. Saw all the other major brands and decided to stick with them. I need to choose between the 3 options in the title, all at $1400 which is the top stretch of my budget.
> 
> ...


First off, kudo's to you for seeking out a reputable LBS _along_ with shopping for your new road bike. Hopefully the shop has (and will) focus on fit no matter which C'dale you ultimately choose.

Since comfort is part of the equation and this is your first road bike, I'd say of the three choices the Synapse is a good bet. All else being equal, the relaxed geo will offer a degree of comfort and handling will be somewhat more predictable, but test rides should be the determining factor. If you had mentioned racing I think the CAAD9 would have moved up a notch, and since I'm not a fan of a materials mix on frames (bonded alu/ CF) the Six wouldn't be a viable option.

I'm not sure why you're going into this thinking the bike will be outgrown in 2-3 years. Any of these framesets are worthy of component upgrades and will last for many years. Unless by 'outgrown' you really mean wanting something 'better'.

Lastly, whether the components are labeled Tiagra or 105 (or higher), it's primarily the motor that gets you up that hill. Even lower end Shimano groups are durable and perform well.


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

3 votes on 3 different bikes makes me feel I cannot go wrong with either one! 

I tested them all in a short stretch and being a first timer did not feel anything different. 

CADD is currently my first choice just because everybody seems to love it, the components are respectable, and the gray frame looks uber-cool!

Quick questions. Keep in mind I am a first timer but still competitive in spirit:

1. I assume CADD is more optimized for performance, Synapse is more optimized for comfort, and Six has the best of both worlds. Agree/disagree?

2. What will be the performance penalty with Synapse in a 20 mile ride? Will I notice it right away or will it take a few years before I get to that level?

3. Going fast downhill, which bike will give me the most confidence?

4. After how much experience will I notice Tiagra vs 105? In other words, when will Tiagra start bothering me if I choose Six?

Thank you all..


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, by outgrowing I mean moving up to a better frame.

Agreed on uphill. I just don't want to keep thinking I have sub-par components on my bike. Tiagra is "entry level" and 105 is "intermediate". LBS swears Tiagra will last me the 2-3 years I plan on using it. But then I read reviews on the "feel" of shifting, I want the best shifting I can possibly notice.

About racing, I probably won't do anything more than a short triathlon or small local races. And I will not try to win them, just finish them in a respectable time and have fun..


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, and yes, the LBS wants me to spare a good 2 hours for fitting. They're talking about finding the perfect stem, spacers, foot positioning etc. Lifetime tune-up included. The guy helping me also likes to get a second opinion from his coworkers before making an important decision--like sizing the bike. That's just perfect service, and they seem to be in great business too.. 

Wish the MBA's in this cubicle farm knew a little about "business". But that's a whole different topic.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

unless you're being timed by a stopwatch, the performance between the caad and the synapse is very close. Go with the better fit one because a better fit will allow you to go faster.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

eakcora said:


> Quick questions. Keep in mind I am a first timer but still competitive in spirit:


1. I assume CADD is more optimized for performance, Synapse is more optimized for comfort, and Six has the best of both worlds. Agree/disagree?

_The differences in geo of the three bikes is so small that differences in performance would be negligible. Small differences in fit are apt to have more of an effect. _

2. What will be the performance penalty with Synapse in a 20 mile ride? Will I notice it right away or will it take a few years before I get to that level?

_No discernable difference. Now or in the future._

3. Going fast downhill, which bike will give me the most confidence?

_Your bike handling skills and the bike that fits best will instill confidence._

4. After how much experience will I notice Tiagra vs 105? In other words, when will Tiagra start bothering me if I choose Six?

_Subjective. If you fixate on it and a missed shift bothers you, then maybe from the first day. IME, in the vast majority of cases, it's not the component group that dictates how well it performs, it how well it's been adjusted/ tuned/ maintained. And speaking of differences in performance, you'll likely see higher performance riding a well maintained $1,500 bike than a neglected $3,500 bike._


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

ok first off, a HUGE (tremendous in fact) grain of salt here as I am a BRAND new road rider. i've ridden bikes a ton my whole life from bmx to freestyle to mountain and downhill but never road bikes. that being said, i thought i would chime in since i literally looked at the exact same bikes as you with the exception of the six 5 instead of the six 6. 

i'm also very "athletic" as well--i'm 6'3 and 215# pounds. i kickbox and lift weights frequently and i have a herniated disc to show for it so comfort was important.

CAAD9--i loved the zippy nature of this bike and it's rail like handling--maybe even a bit twitchy in my rookie hands. i ultimately thought it might be a tad aggressive for me position wise. loved this ride though--tons of fun. thought long and hard about going with it and in fact if it wasn't for my back injury weighing on my mind, i probably would have gone for it.

synapse 5--thought this might be the ticket. more relaxed geometry but supposedly similarly responsive. i just didn't feel it. i thought it lacked some get up and handling compared to the caad--it was just more sluggish feeling to me and "mushy" in the handling for lack of abetter word. both bikes were set up the same by the same shop which did a 45 min fitting to get things right and then transfer on each bike but i'm still not to sure if i could have changed things up to make it more responsive.

six 5 2009--guy at the shop looks into his inventory and notes he has a 2009 model in my size but it's not assembled and still in the box--would i want to check it out? hell yeah i said  he built it up that afternoon and i came back a few hours later. took it out for a spin and i was in heaven. more comfortable to my rookie bones than the caad9 but way more responsive than the synapse. this was my bike finally. i would only note that the price of $1400 for the six 6 you are considering is IMO a bit too high as i paid about that for the six 5.

i also looked at specialized allez sport and comp, cervelo s1, trek 2.1, giant defy and tc1 (forget the exact giant model #'s).

as others here suggested, i went with a LBS i trusted did the best i could in evaluating the ride in a short period and went back a few times narrowing down things until i found my winner. it just felt right. could another have felt right with tweaking--maybe so--but this just was the one for me. i've been very happy so far.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Gov said:


> ok first off, a HUGE (tremendous in fact) grain of salt here as I am a BRAND new road rider. i've ridden bikes a ton my whole life from bmx to freestyle to mountain and downhill but never road bikes. that being said, i thought i would chime in since i literally looked at the exact same bikes as you with the exception of the six 5 instead of the six 6.
> 
> i'm also very "athletic" as well--i'm 6'3 and 215# pounds. i kickbox and lift weights frequently and i have a herniated disc to show for it so comfort was important.
> 
> ...


you paid $1400 for your 2010 Six Carbon 5? or was a 2009 Six (aluminum) 5?


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

2009 six 5 (alu). i personally did not want carbon for my first road bike.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Gov said:


> 2009 six 5 (alu). i personally did not want carbon for my first road bike.


why not?


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

The 2009 Six Carbon is a heavy frame, low quality frame. Take the fork out and look at the finish of the inside, its terrible. 

High end aluminum (Caad) > (Six) Low end carbon.


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> why not?



at my budget most of the bike shops that i was feeling comfortable with recommended staying away from it. weight vs aluminum was not a factor at my level, comfort may have been but ignorance is bliss as they say and i frankly did not notice a difference in the lower end carbon compared to the aluminum until i went much higher on the food chain and even then i'm not convinced it wasn't psychological.

i was more concerned about the fragility of carbon as this was my first road bike. as it is, the six 5 has carbon rear triangle and carbon fork so in my inexperienced mind it was best of both worlds. although in the end i really bought the six 5 because it felt the best to me.


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

PJ this is very good feedback. I am enjoying everybody's participation, great community! Here is the latest:

System Six with Tiagra is out. I will go with 105 parts. 

I did another test ride today to compare and contrast CADD9 vs Synapse. Unfortunately LBS did not have the CADD9 in my size so we used a Felt F75 to represent the race geo. Trying Synapse and F75 back to back made me figure a few things about myself. I am not cut for the relaxed geo. I like the stretch in my back and the crunch in my abs. On the F75 I felt challenged, competitive, happy. Synapse did not give me any of that. This is based on 5 minutes on each bike but still the only experience I have on a road bike.

LBS ordered a CADD 9 5 my size, will receive it middle of next week. I will compare it with the F75 this time. I will clean off all my biases before that test ride. We'll see who wins. I am having some pricing issues with the LBS and I will stand my ground when the time comes. Hope I don't have to go a whole different route. (Got Trek and Felt in fair price in another LBS).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had a very productive visit with your LBS, and as you found test rides are really the best way to determine preferences and whittle the field. 

Felt, C'dale and Trek are all good brands, with Trek and C'dale being closer in geo, but if you were to decide on the Felt, the LBS would guide you on fitting.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

you will be VERY happy with the caad9 5. 105 components, BB30, comfy saddle, good performance frame. mind telling me your final price for the bike?

The only thing i'd really consider upgrading out of the box are the brakes to match the rest of the groupset to 105 brakes, or at least change the pads. The caad9 4 i test rode had same brakes and they weren't very good.


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

LBS-1 (the one I'm working with) has list price of $1500. There's LBS-2 that sells it for $1400. LBS-1 gives personal attention and they're all local racers, and seem to know their stuff. But no way I am paying $100 premium for that.


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> The only thing i'd really consider upgrading out of the box are the brakes to match the rest of the groupset to 105 brakes, or at least change the pads. The caad9 4 i test rode had same brakes and they weren't very good.


agree 100% here. i changed out the tektro brakes and added 105 brakes and my dealer charged me $75 for this. BIG difference in braking. Others here have noted that those tektro brakes do better with other pads so if you keep them, search this forum for the name which escapes me at the moment.

i REALLY wanted to try that felt btw. that's a hard bike to come by as very few shops in my area (NYC) had it and none had it in my size. spec and price wise it beats the caad9-5 but most think the caad frame is better.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

The pads you want to upgrade to are called Kool Stop Salmon. They made a huge difference on my shitty tektro cantilevers


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

How BIG is the difference in breaking? Is it more race performance related or safety? I am not planning to be too competitive on Day 1. 

Felt F75 is listed at a LBS for $1450. Of course the LBS I'm working with had to put a $100 markup and list it at $1550. I just cannot justify paying more for the same bike just cause the LBS is being nice.

Here's another thing: I am moving overseas in a few months and the LBS relationship is not a priority except for the initial purchase and fitting.


----------



## Gov (May 14, 2010)

to me it was instantly noticeable. i'm no 140# dude and braking was important to me on my first road bike  . for me it was a no brainer as a new set of 105 calipers is a minimum of $100 and that's if they are marked down considerably as i believe list is $160 for the pair. 

maybe with the new 105 coming out you could get your shop to do something similar?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i agree, if u can get them to upgrade you to 105 F&R for $100 or less i'd do it.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

eakcora said:


> How BIG is the difference in breaking? Is it more race performance related or safety? I am not planning to be too competitive on Day 1.
> 
> *Felt F75 is listed at a LBS for $1450.* Of course the LBS I'm working with had to put a $100 markup and list it at $1550. I just cannot justify paying more for the same bike just cause the LBS is being nice.
> 
> Here's another thing: I am moving overseas in a few months and the LBS relationship is not a priority except for the initial purchase and fitting.


uh... aren't you gettin a CAAD9 5?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

eakcora said:


> LBS-1 (the one I'm working with) has list price of $1500. There's LBS-2 that sells it for $1400. *LBS-1 gives personal attention and they're all local racers, and seem to know their stuff. But no way I am paying $100 premium for that*.


Some thoughts...

If this LBS charges more because they're 'upscale', carry boutique brands or similar, then no, I wouldn't pay the extra $100 either. But if they tell you upfront that with the purchase of a bike a fitting will take upwards of an hour (and the other LBS is known for their 20 minute 'cursory' fittings), then I would. The initial fitting is important, and a good one costs close to $100, so IMO it's money well spent. 

Also, related to the brake discussion, you'd do just as well installing Kool Stop salmons on the OEM brakes rather than upgrading to 105's, so if you do decide to go with LBS-1 see if you can work a deal for a pad replacement. You'll get better brakes and potentially a better fitting, so it could be a win-win for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Gov said:


> agree 100% here. i changed out the tektro brakes and added 105 brakes and my dealer charged me $75 for this. BIG difference in braking. Others here have noted that those tektro brakes do better with other pads so if you keep them, search this forum for the name which escapes me at the moment.
> 
> i REALLY wanted to try that felt btw. that's a hard bike to come by as very few shops in my area (NYC) had it and none had it in my size. spec and price wise it beats the caad9-5 but *most think the caad frame is better*.


Probably so, but that's because most people place too much importance on slight weight advantages. They're both high quality, alu frames with lifetime warranties. How the bike fits and if it suites the riders intended purposes _should_ matter more, IMO.


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, I am going for a CAAD9 5 (I hope). LBS did not have my size and they ordered it. In the mean time I fooled around with an F75 to see how "race geo" feels like.


----------



## francoaa (Mar 19, 2008)

If you don't my 2 cents it seems you are getting the bike for performance and getting into some racing cool. As others have said fit is important. I am getting back into road and i recently got the synaspe carbon 4 and am extremely happy with it. I probably eventually will get cool stop pads. But I have not run into any real problems yet. Bike seems to fit, alittle back pain but I am probably alot older than you. I got the carbon frame cause on my test ride for me riding over rough pavement the carbon really smoothed out the bumps for the arse alot better than alum in my price range. Good luck on your new bike it seems the caad9. Also remember too I agree its the motor not the bike that wins races.


----------



## eakcora (Jun 8, 2010)

I am almost locked into the Caad9. My LBS ordered my size and will try it this week. If I like it it's mine, if not might go Felt F75 or back to the drawing board.

In the mean time, I rented an older Cannondale R800 for a weekend ride and felt very good with it.

I appreciate everybody's help. I will be a road bike owner this week. Already bought all the gear following recommendations in these forums.


----------

